#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [其他] 老家的狗狗們

## 房兔·蘭陵柳

這幾天回了鄉下老家一趟，感歎家鄉菜還是那個味道的同時發現狗狗們和上次回來相比又換了一批
（其實是因為村裡的狗狗沒有固定所屬想呆哪家呆哪家而且最近其家族「更新」了）
除了一隻白色的之外其他都是黑毛褐斑的，而且豆眉好萌~最喜歡黑色+豆眉的組合了（杜賓？）
好多……真的好多，端菜時擋在面前都要走不動路了，套用小侄子的話就是「一地的狗」wwwwww





一家子人在桌上吃飯，它們就待在桌下「捕獵」一切掉落的餐食（肉類優先，而雞倒是肉菜都吃）
當兩隻或以上同時發現一塊肉時會引發競爭甚至小打架，不過更多時候是其中某隻速度更快一口搶去或者被「機動性更強」（紅色！有角！三倍速！逆襲吧夏亞！）的雞啄去，沒搶到的那位一臉鬱悶的表情簡直wwwwwww
(這賤賤的群嘲技能，散養雞不愧是「戰鬥種族」啊wwwww)


另外還有堂哥經營的小葡萄園，雖然量大貌美的商品版葡萄一週前已經銷售完了，但餘下的自家消費版還是同樣很棒的（猜猜那隻爪是誰的？）

池塘釣魚，堂哥的技術G.J.，我？算是被地主魚們欺負了吧wwwwww


晚飯前在老家周圍拍的村莊景色，第二季稻已經開始種了，一片綠非常養眼，本來還看到有白鷺站在黃牛背上的和諧美景，不過一靠近二十米內白鷺就會飛走拍不到很可惜


就這樣，我愛老家~~
——————賽錢箱時間——————

加密訊息
文章的這一部分必須付費才能夠瀏覽，需要 1.00 樂園幣。

已經有  隻獸付費瀏覽這一篇文章，作者獲得的收入為  樂園幣。



已付費瀏覽會員名單：

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

好純樸的農村!!!
狗狗超可愛的,尤其頭上還有2個豆><
只是沒想到原來雞是那麼兇悍的阿!! ((汗
葡萄看起來好飽和,好想吃XDDD   (((既然蘭兔都這樣說惹一定就是蘭兔的爪ww
最後的稻田層次分明,有股說不出的美感!!
可惜了沒拍到白鷺在黃牛上的照片!

期待看到更多房兔分享的老家照片!!!!!!

----------


## 小白熊

好多好多的狗狗>A<
純樸的鄉村生活真好QWQ
好久沒看到綠油油的一片了

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

TO天祈：
豆眉狗狗最萌了wwwww
不光雞很兇悍魚也是，我差點釣到的那條草魚把掙脫鉤子的反彈力愣是讓我把浮標甩飛了鉤子掛樹上……
我的爪BINGO！~~
看起來層次分明是因為這張照片裡的田稍微有點斜坡，正好能看到好幾條平行的壟，而且已收割的稻子和生長中的青椒有「身高落差」吧

TO白熊：
這裡確實有好多好多好多好多狗狗（/º▽º）/
鄉村生活真的很綠色純天然健康原生態啊，老爹都說以後想來這養老呢XDDD~

----------

